# My Wife's Birthday Project.......



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Well I've been working on this for weeks and I'm almost finished. She has wanted to get started in to archery for a while and I got her a compound bow but she doesn't like it. She wants some thing simpler, and really was looking at one of the turkish horse bows but I really didn't want to spend that kind of money on a bow she might not like. I don't know of any archery shops that carry them so she could see one and try it. So what have done is build, made or what ever you want to call it a flat self-bow simular to those used by the native americans from horseback. It has some improvement (I hope) over the bows they had and I really hope she will like it. I'm also building her some arrows for the bow and once I get two more finished I'll be done. Here are some pictures of the bow, some of the arrows and the quiver I ordered that happened to come in today.

Now the question is, since I finished a lot faster than I had planned and there is a month until her birthday, should I give it to her early or try to keep it hidden for a month.........


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

nice work, whatever you decide, I couldn't wait


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Very nice work. I'm with Nwilkins, I would have to bust it out, however you go about it I guarantee she will appreciate it WAY more than anything you could have bought. 

Have you tested it out yet with those arrows?


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Well I did break down and give it to her last night. She was all smiles, too bad it was too late to give it a test run.......maybe tonight.

I haven't tested it out, maybe I will before she gets home this evening.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

She finally got out and shot her bow and she loved it. She wasn't hitting bulleyes with it, but she was putting all her arrows on the bag at 15 yards. She was having a blast and would have shot all night if the range would have been lighted.


----------

